

Review my site- www.announcelive.com - dtobias

Please let me know what you think of my new site. www.announcelive.com  Basically it lets people commentate on live events (ie. you don't like the World Series announcer you can goto the site and find someone else streaming their commentary or do it yourself.)  I think it maybe be really interesting for non sports events too like the Oscars or a political debate.  Almost like DVD commentary but live.  Any ideas or thoughts would be awesome.  Thanks.
======
dtobias
<http://www.announcelive.com/>

